# عايز ترفع صورة للمنتدى



## †gomana† (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*برنامج اكثر من رائع لرفع الصور الي الانترنت لاستخدامها كتوقيع او لأي غرض اخر . البرنامج سهل الاستعمال جدا *​ 

*DOWNLOAD*​ 



​ 

*يارب يعجبكم*​


----------



## †السريانيه† (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*ربنا يباركك شكرا حبيبتي على البرنامج *


----------



## †gomana† (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكرا ليكى يارب البرنامج يكون عجبك*
*وربنا يكون مع شعبك ويحميه*


----------



## †gomana† (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*وده شرحه البسيط بقلم: ابن ابونا*

*والبرنامج ده خفيف حوالي 295 كيلو بايت بس 
وايقونته هاتبقى بالشكل ده*​
​*




*

*وكل اللي عليكي كل ما تحبي ترفعي صورة
تقومي تضغطي دبل كليك على البرنامج هايتفتح البرنامج بالشكل ده




*​​*وبعدها تستني ثواني هايديكي لينك الصورة زي الصورة دي*​*
​**



*

*وبعدين بناخد اللنك ونحطه فى ايقونه الصور*








*يارب الشرح يعجبكم*

*صلوا من اجل خدمتى*​


----------



## free_adam (3 ديسمبر 2006)

ألف شكر ليكي يا جومانا .... برنامج 100 %


----------



## بيترالخواجة (7 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع ممتاز


----------



## †gomana† (8 ديسمبر 2006)

*ميرسي ادم وبيتر عالمرور*
*يارب يكون الشرح عجبكم*
*صلوا من اجلى*


----------

